# Sort of generic Viagra



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

I heard this on a radio advertisement today. I know nothing about the drug/pharmacy company, so investigater at your own risk.

Sildenafil - Marley Drug
Marley Drug offers generic sildenafil (major ingredient in Viagra) in 20mg tablets for only $2/tablet. For a 100mg dosage (5 tablets), the cost is only $10 (vs viagra about $400). This saves patients $30 in comparison to Teva Pharmaceutical’s generic 100mg dosage.

Many viagra pills are 100mg and people are advised to cut the pills in half so the cost is $25 per event. This generic stuff is 20 mg and the Marley web site suggested taking 2 20 mg pills, so this cost is $4 per event.


----------



## KaraBoo0723 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have purchased something similar online a few years ago, it was listed as a generic cialis. Took weeks to arrive and the first pill my H took caused transient blindness. Took only half a pill next time (weeks later) and had really odd side effects and dizziness when standing. He had previously had a prescription for Levitra so this type of medication was appropriate medically, no high BP or other heart/circulation issues that would be contraindications. Not worth it! 

We found this supplement to be quite effective for him although YMMV. And never take anything, even OTC stuff like this, without getting an OK from your primary MD -- I am not male but I am an RN and the excruciating pain of the patients I've seen who presented with priapism still haunts me


----------

